# Laptops



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Thinking about buying a new one. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

My Toshiba has been AWSOME since I've had it, would strongly suggest one. Had an HP before this one and it crashed on me, lost some 3000 pics and vids that I can never get back including pics from my moms funeral and some other sentimental stuff. I burn all my pics and vids on disc as soon as I upload them now, that will NEVER happen to me again !!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

J2! said:


> My Toshiba has been AWSOME since I've had it, would strongly suggest one. Had an HP before this one and it crashed on me, lost some 3000 pics and vids that I can never get back including pics from my moms funeral and some other sentimental stuff. I burn all my pics and vids on disc as soon as I upload them now, that will NEVER happen to me again !!!


Yeah I have to say I only buy Toshiba lap tops now. Have always had good luck and long life out of them.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I've had 2 hPS and they both crashed. Does toshibia come with windows 8? And how do you like that if it does?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Dunno mine has windows 7 but it's alot better than any of the other widows I have had so far.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Keep your eye on woot.com, they always have laptops on the cheap. Yesterday they had a really nice Toshiba 15.6" for $400. I'm desperately in need of one right now(mine is hanging on by a thread) just can't force myself to buy one.
A Ton of HP Computers


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I appreciate the response guys.


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

my wife has a acer for like 10 years now and is just now on its last leg so we bought a new acer it has been good so far but ive had a few Toshibas and were good computers other then they would quit charging the port would go bad but they never froze or anything


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I just want one that's gonna last and be worth the money.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm on my 2nd Toshiba. No complaints from me either.


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Get a Alienware. I love mine


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

flowhandy said:


> Get a Alienware. I love mine


Biiiiig $$$. But ya they're nice.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm in the IT field and we deal solely with Dell. They hold up really well to the beating they get from some of our field engineers. My personal laptop is a Dell that I've had for 6 years, and the hard drive is just now starting to fail.

When I replace this one, I'm buying another Dell.


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah dells can take a beating, thats what my work comp is. For my personal computer I have a macbook pro, can't go wrong with macs imo.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

There just so high dollar.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

I bought the old lady a quad core Intel Toshiba with 4gb RAM and a 500GB HD and Windows 8 for just over $300 on sal at Best Buy in February. No complaints yet.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I've got a dell at work. It has help up really well. It gets a lot of use. I create a lot of power points, save a lot of images, and teach online courses with it ...but the IT dept keeps it tuned up for me. At home I have an HP that sees a lot of the same use and has never had an issue. I bought my wife an HP with windows 8 (sucks). Hers stalls a lot and may be ready to crash but she doesn't keep up with updates and is not very computer savy.


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

you couldn't pry my mac from my cold dead hands period


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Mac all the way. Love mine it's fast and dependable had it for 4 years now and still just as fast as the day I got it


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have to agree about the MacBook Pro. I love mine. I also have a sony viao and a toshiba they have both been great computers.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I might look at the Mac. I've seen the vaio and liked it.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I've had great luck out of my hp, my mom has had a hp for several years now with no issues. My sis has a Mac though and that's def the way to go.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Well I pulled the trigger finally and got me a Mac book pro. And it's fast. Haven't used it much yet but I like it so far.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

duckincrazy92 said:


> Well I pulled the trigger finally and got me a Mac book pro. And it's fast. Haven't used it much yet but I like it so far.


That's been an internal struggle of mine for a while. I wanna try a Mac but the price tag and OS I'm not used to always chase me off.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I like the fact the anti virus is built in.


----------

